# No Slideshows & Full Screen in Lightroom CC?



## rweather (Oct 21, 2017)

It seems that I cannot show my friends a presentation or even use full screen in the new Lightroom CC. Is this really the case?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 21, 2017)

You can show images in 'almost full screen' like this, but not in really full screen without anything but the image.


----------

